# A Mod Weekend Rally?



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

REVERIE and i were talking.....








what do you think of the idea to get together with other outbackers
and help each other with mods? say for the weekend .
maybe at a location we could park a few outbacks farm/land with extra parking space. 
if you dont have any mod you want to make on your own outback.
camp with a friend and help others.. 
pass on info you had from your mods.
and get great info on the mods you want to try?

lamar action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

lamar we did something like this with one of my previous popup groups. Then again it was fun anytime we got together. I think the park host thought we were nuts though.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Camping and tinkering with things. Sounds like a great time. Add a campfire and a few choice beverages and it would be about perfect.......

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great idea, Lamar!









We had something like that at the last Fall PNW Outbackers Rally, when several - OK, a couple of - people showed up with their new Outbacker stickers in hand. It was fun for all the guys to get together and apply way too much engineering background to an otherwise simple task!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a large, reasonably well drained field anywhere in this area that would not mind having a bunch of guys show up with tools?

Reverie

PS: Mrs. Reverie points out that we live in a subdivision and they frown on massed mechanical attempts.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Guys,
I would be in for this. I've got a tornado flush that I'll be attempting to install soon. Would be nice to have a few trained eyes to make sure it goes in right.

No luck here on the land


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Great idea!!! Wish I could come.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t invite Thor







, I hear it rains wherever he goes









How about Vdubs new garage? We can get a few in out of the weather at a time.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Don t invite Thor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we do it at vdub's place from late June to early September the chance of rain is about ZERO but it can be a bit warm. So there may be a few extra adult beverages needed.

Sounds like a rally plan needs to be started!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> a couple of - people showed up with their new Outbacker stickers in hand. It was fun for all the guys to get together and apply way too much engineering background to an otherwise simple task!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But at least my stickers are level!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm all for it, I'm signing my husband up. I want a silverware drawer and a cabinet door under the dinette seat. I'm sure my husband just loves another "to do list" on a camping trip.









MAybe home depot will let us camp.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > a couple of - people showed up with their new Outbacker stickers in hand. It was fun for all the guys to get together and apply way too much engineering background to an otherwise simple task!Â
> ...


That they are, Ed! That they are!
And darn smooth too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

GREAT IDEA DONNA...








maybe home depot will let us set up in the parking lot.
we buy all our goodies from them.
and have them sponsor the weekend rally..

or even better . we book sites at the camping world in chattanooga.
buy our junk at camping world and mod away....

i wonder if HGTV would want to sponsor???


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> GREAT IDEA DONNA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet.......... get in touch with Ty and lets get them to do an "Extreme Makeover"!!









This does sound like a good idea. I've got a list a mile long for Dave and even some mods that need re-doing. (Don't tell him I told y'all)









Julie (DW)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Don t invite Thor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, actually I was planning on dropping off my Outbacker and getting everyone to do the mods for me







in return no rain sunny









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mom30075 said:


> I'm all for it, I'm signing my husband up. I want a silverware drawer and a cabinet door under the dinette seat. I'm sure my husband just loves another "to do list" on a camping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, mom!
 I got a 27RSDS, and I was thinking, you know, those nice deep drawers are gonna be SO NICE!! Now, I'm wondering what in the devil do you do with the dang things??? Silverware trays just sink down in them, if you put anything in them, you sure as heck can't find it!! I decided to buy some "stadium cups" to stand my silverware in and similar, taller ones, for my cooking utensils. Lordy, did I have a time trying to find a place to put my frying pans, especially since I don't have a hubby to just hit him over the head with it, and be done with it!!








Mine has cabinet doors under the dinette seats........that's where I finally hid the frying pans. LOL
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's a great idea, Lamar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...it tooks three of use about 90 minutes to install 4 stickers (front/back). Then another 60 minutes to stand around and look at what we had done.


----------



## dad30075 (Jun 22, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> I'm all for it, I'm signing my husband up. I want a silverware drawer and a cabinet door under the dinette seat. I'm sure my husband just loves another "to do list" on a camping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad here.

Mom, you want me to do what? A china cabinet, too?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I know Grunt0311 would love to attend this but it will depend on where you decide to hold it. He'll also have to knowlong enough in advance to get the time off work. I (as the titled owner and occasional borrower of the OutBack) am all for his attending this type of Rally and will even forgive him for missing the Niagara Falls Rally!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Plenty of room at Wolfwood for all the Outbacks you can gather...and a few mods needing to be done, too! I'll pop the adult beverages in the 'frig now... Come on up!!!!


----------

